# Gibt es sowas?? (Programm gesucht)

## jonny_mc_conny

unter WinXP habe ich ein Programm am laufen, welches tuneup utilities heißt... is vllt. manchen windoof usern hier bekannt...

ich frage mich, ob es ein ähnliches prog auch für linux gibt:

Also ein Programm, welches das ganze system mal von grund auf aufräumt:

hier mal so einige features von dem prog:

-entfernt müll (temp files etc. - unter gentoo wärs nich schlecht, die ganzen temp sachen runterzuhauen, die distfiles, logfiles etc.)

-optimiert die system einstellungen

-optimiert die netzwerkeinstellungen - auch die firefox einstellungen

-überwacht und optimiert den Speicher

-defragmentiert und säubert die registry

wollt einfach mal nachfragen, ob es was ähnliches für linux gibt, da es mir unter windoof schon ziemlich viel gebracht hat...

thx im vorraus

cya

----------

## slick

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> -entfernt müll (temp files etc. - unter gentoo wärs nich schlecht, die ganzen temp sachen runterzuhauen, die distfiles, logfiles etc.)

 

Distfiles: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3011

Logfiles: Es reicht den Logger entsprechend zu konfigurieren. Seit wann sind Logfiles eigentlich Müll? 

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> -optimiert die system einstellungen
> 
> -optimiert die netzwerkeinstellungen - auch die firefox einstellungen

 

definiere optimal

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> -überwacht und optimiert den Speicher

 

Windows hat eine schlechte Speicherverwaltung, deswegen braucht es solche Tools, Linux nicht

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> -defragmentiert und säubert die registry

 

Defragmentieren: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-350537.html

Registry: gibts nur unter WindowsLast edited by slick on Wed Aug 17, 2005 2:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## return13

nicht das ich wüsste, wobei man für linux vieles dieser dinge ja auch garnicht benötigt, da -überwacht und optimiert den Speicher  bereits von linux selbst gemacht wird, -defragmentiert und säubert die registry  es sowas wie ne Registry unter linux nicht gibt -entfernt müll (temp files etc. - unter gentoo wärs nich schlecht, die ganzen temp sachen runterzuhauen, die distfiles, logfiles etc.)  und dafür gab es maln shortscript das hier im forum mal gepostet wurde - musste mal suchen und in dein crondämon eintragen...

----------

## return13

da war slick mal wieder schneller  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -entfernt müll (temp files etc. - unter gentoo wärs nich schlecht, die ganzen temp sachen runterzuhauen, die distfiles, logfiles etc.)
> 
> 

 

da gibts/gabs im forum mal einen thread über ein tool was jemand geschrieben hatte, dass den tmp kram aufräumt. such mal ein wenig, ich weiss leider nicht genau welcher thread das ist.

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -optimiert die system einstellungen
> 
> -optimiert die netzwerkeinstellungen - auch die firefox einstellungen
> ...

 

öh, also "system einstellungen" optimieren, hmm, wüsst ich nich dass es sowas für linux gibt. netzwerkeinstellungen optimieren, wüsst ich auch nich, firefox einstellungen optimieren, öööh, was? speicher optimieren? hilfe! naja, defragmentieren brauchst nich mehr und registry haste keine unter linux.

also kurz: so ein tool ist für ein linux system (meiner meinung nach) überflüssig wie ein pickel am hintern, weil du die settings die du brauchst ebenso die einstellungen ja eh sehr selektiv und individuell vornimmst.

klar, kann man hier und da "was optimieren" das sind aber spezialfälle, die muss man genauer spezifizieren als "optimieren vom system".

cheerios,

toskala

----------

## toskala

mist, da war jemand schneller  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *return13 wrote:*   

> da war slick mal wieder schneller 

 

 *toskala wrote:*   

> mist, da war jemand schneller 

 

 :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## ph03n1x

 *Quote:*   

> -entfernt müll (temp files etc. - unter gentoo wärs nich schlecht, die ganzen temp sachen runterzuhauen, die distfiles, logfiles etc.) 

 

Errm wo ist das problem, dafür gibt's doch cron...

Einfach einen job machen, der wöchentlich ausgeführt wird:

rm -rf /tmp/*

rm -rf /usr/tmp/*

rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles/*

Wobei das bei den distfiles nicht von allen empfohlen wird, da man aber heutzutage eh fast immer netz hat, spielt's (zumindest für mich) keine Rolle

----------

## z4Rilla

solche schmutzigen "macht-alles-schneller-und-besser" tools gibts für linux nicht. Und das ist auch gut so!

----------

## tango

Ihr meint sicher das Cruft Skript..

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Clean_Up_Cruft

oder in Deutsch:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Das_Cruft_Script

Aber zu den Logfiles, wenn ich mein Linux schon seit sagen wir mal 3 Jahren betreibe sind die doch riesig groß, wie kann man alte Logfiles archivieren und dann in neuen weiterarbeiten ?

Also wenn die /var/log/messages 5mb groß ist wird diese in /var/log/messages-*.tar.bz2 archiviert und das loggen geht wieder bei 0 los...

Auch löschen wäre ganz interessant, dazu würde aber vermutlich ein Eintrag in cronjob reichen..

tango

----------

## samsonus

naja und manche sachen macht auch emerge. z.b. --depclean räumt auch auf!  :Wink: 

gruss samsonus

----------

## misterjack

einwas fehlt, Firefox optimieren  :Smile: 

Hier ein Link wie man ihn selber optimiert: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Fast_Firefox

----------

## hoschi

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> unter WinXP habe ich ein Programm am laufen, welches tuneup utilities heißt... is vllt. manchen windoof usern hier bekannt...
> 
> ich frage mich, ob es ein ähnliches prog auch für linux gibt:
> 
> Also ein Programm, welches das ganze system mal von grund auf aufräumt:
> ...

 

http://www.hottemptation.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=47#47

Compiler-Flags und USE-Variablen sollten von Anfang an passen, wenn man will kann man mit LDFLAGS und/oder Prelink arbeiten.

In den Kernel die von mir erwähnten Punkte integrieren (Memory-SIZE, MTRR, CPU-Typ, IO-Scheduler, APIC und Preemtible und System V IPC/SYSCTL/POSIX/HOT-Plugging und je nach Arbeitsspeicher Swap), mit der "Swapiness" kann man später das Memory-Mangment beeinflussen, aber dass ich nicht nötig.

Alles andere muss raus, auf einem PCI-Express Laptop hat IDE-Support rein gar nichts verloren, oder der Support für alte Binary-Formate.

Einsatz von NTPL,weiß gar nicht warum NPTL nicht schon Standard ist?! (USEFLAGS: NPTL und NPTLONLY)

Ausschalten und eventuell deinstallieren von nicht benötigen Diensten (z.B. Cron-Dämon oder den Systemlogger, aber das würde ich nur auf einem Laptop machen)

 Device-Dateisystem sollte UDEV verwenden, und zwar ohne Tarball, siehe "/etc/conf.d/rc" (sowieso Standard, bis auf den Tarball)

 Einsatz von Init-NG, aber vorsicht, dass ist noch in der Entwicklung und deaktiviert TTY1 (wird sicher mal Standard)

Ebuilds und Sourcen kannst du löschen - über sinn und unsinn kann man streiten, auf jeden falls sind es nach wie vor zu viele und zu kleine Dateien (bitte bitte eine Metadateisystem, bitte *fleh*) (da wird sich irgendwann wohl auch was tun)

Linux muss man nicht so wild optimieren wie Windows, es ist einfach nicht so sinnlos konfiguriert, und viele steuerst du schon über die CFLAGS/USEFLAGS und den Kernel (da bin ich auf Anregungen gespannt!).

Sind wir mal ehrlich:

50% der Windowstipps sind Quatsch oder total veraltet, der Rest befasst sich damit die Ballon-Tipps oder die neue Suche zu deaktivieren, sinnvoller ist da wenn überhaupt das Speichermanagment und Luna/Avalon/Indigio zur Hölle zu jagen.

----------

## misterjack

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> http://www.hottemptation.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=47#47

 

der letzte beitrag in dem thread wurde billig ohne quellenangabe aus dem gentoo-wiki kopiert

----------

## chrib

 *tango wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber zu den Logfiles, wenn ich mein Linux schon seit sagen wir mal 3 Jahren betreibe sind die doch riesig groß, wie kann man alte Logfiles archivieren und dann in neuen weiterarbeiten ?
> 
> Also wenn die /var/log/messages 5mb groß ist wird diese in /var/log/messages-*.tar.bz2 archiviert und das loggen geht wieder bei 0 los...
> ...

 

Du suchst sowas wie app-admin/logrotate.

HTH

Christian

----------

## SvenFischer

In der aktuellen ct werden mal diese ganzen Tuning-Tipps unter die Lupe genommen und das Ergebnis sieht niederschmetternd aus: Bis auf das Defragmentieren bringt es meist nichts, außer die Kosten für diese aufgeblasene Software für viel Geld. NTFS ist übrigens auch ein journaling Filesystem, es defragmentiert dennoch.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   -entfernt müll (temp files etc. - unter gentoo wärs nich schlecht, die ganzen temp sachen runterzuhauen, die distfiles, logfiles etc.)  
> 
> Errm wo ist das problem, dafür gibt's doch cron...
> 
> Einfach einen job machen, der wöchentlich ausgeführt wird:
> ...

 

Wozu Cron dafür bemühen, wenn man das Feature in Gentoo schon eingebaut hat?

Einfach in /etc/conf.d/bootmisch die Variable WIPE_TMP auf "yes" setzen und schon wird bei einem reboot das /tmp gelöscht. Meiner Meinung nach ist das auch der einzige Zeitpunkt wo das /tmp Verzeichnis gelöscht werden sollte.

oO(Ja, ich weiss, dass dies bei einem Server mit 550 Tagen uptime keinen Sinn macht, aber der Ursprungsposter scheint mir den Rechner öfters ein-/auszuschalten)

STiGMaTa

----------

## Anarcho

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> NTFS ist übrigens auch ein journaling Filesystem, es defragmentiert dennoch.

 

Du meinst wohl eher fragmentiert.

Aber wie schon gesagt, die meisten "Tipps" für Windows bringen ausser nem ruhigen Gewissen rein garnichts (zumindest nichts an Geschwindigkeit).

Wie sollen kleine Tools die grossen Macken des Betriebssystems ausbessern? Statt die Speicherverwaltung zu verbessern (was wirklich dringend nötig wäre) wird lieber ne neue tolle buntere Oberfläche gebastelt!

Zu den "Linux-Optimierungen" wurde ja auch schon genug gesagt.

Ich würde nur anmerken das ich nicht unbedingt immer alle Distfiles löschen würde. Denn bei so manchem Update wird lediglich ein weiterer Patch hinzugefügt und dann müsste man jedesmal das komplette Paket neu laden. Das ist zwar für den User nicht sonderlich schlimm (dank Flaterate und hohen Transferraten) aber für den Betreiber des Mirros bei zig-tausend Usern doch ne starke Belastung die man ja nicht unbedingt ausreizen muss.

----------

## slick

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> unter WinXP habe ich ein Programm am laufen, welches tuneup utilities heißt... 

 

Versuchen über wine auf Gentoo zu installieren  :Laughing:  Sorry, konnte ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen...  :Wink: 

----------

## ph03n1x

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *ph03n1x wrote:*    *Quote:*   -entfernt müll (temp files etc. - unter gentoo wärs nich schlecht, die ganzen temp sachen runterzuhauen, die distfiles, logfiles etc.)  
> 
> Errm wo ist das problem, dafür gibt's doch cron...
> 
> Einfach einen job machen, der wöchentlich ausgeführt wird:
> ...

 

Hmm sicher sauberer... 

Hatte noch nie ein problem durch das löschen von tmp, aber heisst ja nicht, dass es keine geben kann  :Wink: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

> Hatte noch nie ein problem durch das löschen von tmp, aber heisst ja nicht, dass es keine geben kann 

 

Also ich hatte mal nen Freeze in KDE, weil ich statt dem löschen von einer Datei in /tmp alle Dateien in /tmp gelöscht hatte. Aber wenn ich nur in der Konsole arbeite - was meistens der Fall ist - dann habe ich auch noch keine wirklichen Probleme gehabt.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## TheCurse

Und wenn man /tmp als tmpfs laufen lässt ist man sowieso die Dateien nach einem Neustart wieder los  :Wink: 

----------

## ph03n1x

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> Und wenn man /tmp als tmpfs laufen lässt ist man sowieso die Dateien nach einem Neustart wieder los 

 

Errm wie geht das denn?

----------

## TheCurse

schau mal z.B. hier.

Mein Eintrag in der fstab sieht so aus:

```
none                    /tmp            tmpfs           auto,defaults          0 0

```

----------

## ph03n1x

 *Quote:*   

> Nun, ich selbst stellte beim "Herumspielen" mit tmpfs fest, dass ich Xorg auf meinem 1800+ in 15 Minuten mergen konnte

 

Wow das ist ja hammermässig  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   http://www.hottemptation.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=47#47 
> 
> der letzte beitrag in dem thread wurde billig ohne quellenangabe aus dem gentoo-wiki kopiert

 

Ich begehe Selbstmord, im Normalfall gebe ich dass auch an - aber das Wiki ändert sich jeden Tag, gerade weil FBSPLASH derzeit absolut zufällig funktioniert.

----------

